# 1 killed & 1 missing on Conroe



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

CONROE, Texas -

One person has been killed and one person is still missing after a boating accident Tuesday night in Lake Conroe.

Officials said the two-boat accident involving eight people happened around 9:30 p.m. north of the ****.

It's unclear how many others may have been injured.

No other details were immediately released.

Watch Local 2 News at 4:30 a.m. and refresh Click2Houston.com for updates on this story

http://m.click2houston.com/news/1-killed-1-missing-in-boating-accident/26756216


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's the chances alcohol, was involved, in one boat, or the other? Very sad, and most preventable, if they were impaired. This Summer,in my travels on Lady Conroe, I haven't noticed much enforcement. Soon, there will be an open container law, on the water, as on the roads. Such a shame, for the innocent, involved! JM .02


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

no mention of alcohol, it appears the pleasure boat didn't have any running lights on, and the bass boat was finishing a tournament. I just cant imagine running fast enough to do that much damage at night, just my .02 though.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I understand there were 2 young kids, ages 3 & 9 injured, and transported. No one should be running that fast at 9:30, at night. What a shame! Person driving the boat was Josh Ward, local C/W singer...http://joshwardmusic.com/


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

fin&feather said:


> no mention of alcohol, it appears the pleasure boat didn't have any running lights on, and the bass boat was finishing a tournament. I just cant imagine running fast enough to do that much damage at night, just my .02 though.


 Agreed. From the looks of things, the bass boat T-Boned the cruiser, obviously at a very high rate of speed. I sold my bass boat years ago when it was no longer "cool" to putt around at anything under 60 MPH with something less than a 200 horse motor. Not saying they were at fault as we don't know yet, but the speed + dark conditions, obviously deadly.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Having been on Conroe at least half a dozen times this summer I can say from experience that I have personally seen the police boats (plural) out there every time. Plus the game wardens have been out more often than not. I would say they are out there. At least on the south end of the lake

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Boating at night is strange. Even when on a known clear (stump wise) GPS route it is nerve racking to me. I wonder about floaters. As for other boats, I feel comfortable only with a very bright moon. Basically I never go at night any more, but if I did it is what I call putt putt.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Was the missing person found yet?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

They're resuming search @9:00am. 'Til all the facts and circumstances are determined, it very presumptuous for us to say whose at fault...fact remains, it's just a terrible event, to impact all the families, for a lifetime. Prayers for all! ... I mostly fish, during the week, might be why I'm not noticing the LEO Patrols, on the water.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sure seems like alot of boating accidents so far this year. Wonder whats up?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

That's just sad, No one should ever be going that fast at night. Even though the other boat did not have there lights on. It could be many things, like there battery died. Being on the water at night is just scary, especially when you have your love ones with you.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Tragic Story period. I'm sure there is a number of factors. The two men fishing the tourney did follow the pfd rule and were wearing them per the reports. Prayers to all. I love to fish at night but my safety level is extremely high. But you can never predict whats coming around the corner.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

muney pit said:


> Sure seems like alot of boating accidents so far this year. Wonder whats up?


 People make really bad choices, and fail to prepare for the worst.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers for all. It is now being reported the 9 yo little boy has passed.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

*Lake conroe accident*

No one is sure of the exact circumstances of what happened yet. A 3500 pound bassboat with a pointed bow would not have to be going to fast to punch into a hull like that. L.e is trying to recreate the accident and they will probably get a pretty good idea of both boats speed. It is a terrible tragedy for the people who lost their lives and their families. Most of the people i know that run conroe at night are very careful. I have seen many boats out wiyhout lights, jetskis out after dark. Even with lights, if you are at a wrong angle to see bow lights the stearn light is easy to mistake for shore lights. Thoughts and prayers to the unfortunate and their families.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Sad deal all around. Prayers for everyone involved.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Heard that the 9y old died a few hours ago...Prayers I heard that the Bass boat hit and went completely over and landed on other side


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sad situation indeed. If speed was involved there's an ordinance that states minimum planing speed in darkness, which should be observed.
Prayers out to those involved & their families.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MrTroutsnot said:


> Prayers for all. It is now being reported the 9 yo little boy has passed.


Sad but true.. they also recovered the body of the other mother. Toll stands at 3 dead now... Looks like the party boat was a Mariah Jubilee from the youtube attached here... Think the bass boat was a Skeeter...

A true tragedy...


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Crowd was already moving onto L Somerville this morn and I pray but still fear there will be accidents. Just W of Welch ramp (100 yds) the rocks are 2" under surface and off RC just NW 200+ yards the same. Very few bouys but a few rocks are showing at RC.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers sent up to all of the families involved, an awful tragedy.

I see the post has received many reads, that is great.
And I hope all the 2coolers use their best decision making skills when in boats and on the water this busy time of the season.
Always remember; 
there is a prop driven by a multi horse power engine right down there.
A boat does not have brakes.
Your hearing is somewhat compromised by engine noise, etc... so look around you, a lot.
It will not matter who was right after the fact in a tragedy.
Be safe on the water!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^ x 2


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sad news, I fished lake Conroe all the time at night when I first got my bass boat. I fished alone and mostly in the winter months, there are less boat out at night when its cold. I was always afriad to run my boat to fast at night, I dont like not being able to see whats out in front of me. I have seen other boats out at night with out lights on or just some of there lights on. Prayers sent to the people who did not make it and there family's.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

This is one reason why my boats are gonna have enough l.e.d lights on them to look like a ufo out there. And a really good light for forward looking while moveing. Ive always used a qbeam but i think its time to step it up.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

muney pit said:


> This is one reason why my boats are gonna have enough l.e.d lights on them to look like a ufo out there. And a really good light for forward looking while moveing. Ive always used a qbeam but i think its time to step it up.


As a former sailor in the ICW, let me suggest you consider, anyone you hit with a q beam will be blinded and lose their night vision....for several minutes. Best to stick with the regulation nav lights.


----------

